# Need A New Mod For AG..Vote



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets hear who you want and why.

Thanks


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 6, 2013)

withoutrulers or bigmoe, the don't lift so there will be no conflict of interest with sponsors


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2013)

Who are our options?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> withoutrulers or bigmoe, the don't lift so there will be no conflict of interest with sponsors


^^^ and...
Withoutrulers- clearly the man has experience in poetry, creative writing and AP English.  Not our AP... His words have flow and cadence when he's mocking you. And I for one enjoy it. (Tea)

Big moe- complete opposite. Blunt, assertive, and sort of mean when he's negging you. He has literally almost mind fucked me into thinking my gear is bunk...


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Big Moe, he cracks me up and what Jimmy D said but I like without rulers too


----------



## charley (Jun 6, 2013)

Withoutrulers for sure, why? because we need an X Priest as a Mod,,,   Ironaddict understands life[weed] & [nudies].. cube789..what can be said about the 'cubist' that hasn't been said in rehab????


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2013)

Jimmy Deece for Mod?


Or should I say Deece Jimmy...........


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 7, 2013)

Azza?


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 7, 2013)

Kos.  And why is heavy a gear whoring cinnamon ring licker?


----------



## cube789 (Jun 7, 2013)

WOR, Jimmy, LittleGuy, KOS
cos them jews make me wet


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2013)

i feel sick


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

KOS will need to show me his cawk again to get my vote


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

sheriv for mod!

no no wait..


uhm...idc


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

Sheriv needs to show me his cawk again before he gets my vote


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

I knew you couldn't stay off my jock


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

If only you were circumcised


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 7, 2013)

Me


----------



## XYZ (Jun 7, 2013)

Cube789.  Good guy been here a long time.  He already had his GFR moment as well, so he'll fit right in.

WOR will just turn it down again, 

BigMoe would be my second choice, he likes WP bunk gears.

No go on Sheriv as she has yet to sent any real nudes to my PM box.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 7, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Cube789.  Good guy been here a long time.  He already had his GFR moment as well, so he'll fit right in.
> 
> WOR will just turn it down again,
> 
> ...




I say Cube789 or littlewing! 

and agreed on that last part! :-/
I wonder is Sheriv or littlewing are even girls!?!?  ;-)


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cube789 or Deisel Jimmy-good people!!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 7, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Cube789.  Good guy been here a long time.  He already had his GFR moment as well, so he'll fit right in.
> 
> WOR will just turn it down again,
> 
> ...


I agree with this upstanding citizen completely.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2013)

Azza.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 7, 2013)

I know my vote doesn't count for much because I am still a nooby but I am going to say it anyway,

BigMoe and Diesel Jimmy for 2013


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd like to start by saying that ANYONE who logs onto this site, ANYONE... is gay.

That being said.

Withoutrulers... Measure once, cut twice bro.

Oh, and hope this helps !


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> I'd like to start by saying that ANYONE who logs onto this site, ANYONE... is gay.
> 
> That being said.
> 
> ...



...And withoutrulers campaign is now fucked because of your seal of approval.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

ohh, so he's got the geigh now too..no good


----------



## jagbender (Jun 7, 2013)

Eddie!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> If only you were circumcised




I wash!!! and thats not what you were sayin when you had your tongue all up in there


----------



## the_predator (Jun 7, 2013)

^Were are these fuckin pics? At this point I don't know if I want to see your junk or theCaptn's junk more!


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 7, 2013)

Diesel Jimmy's got my vote. Free Saney! GodDamnit!!!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 7, 2013)

KOS or WOR


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2013)

*Vote*

Vote


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Swfl (Jun 7, 2013)

Diesel jimmy. I think he would do well in AG


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 7, 2013)

Diesel Jimmy.

His pic threads have convinced me that there is a god.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm disappointed to have not made the list


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 7, 2013)

don't kno why they even put my name in there


----------



## Bowden (Jun 7, 2013)

KOS
Vote for KOS for Anything Goes MOD . KOS = the MOD that IM deserves.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> don't kno why they even put my name in there



Because you are well hung with a rapier wit?
Or at least a broadsword meat cleaver wit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 7, 2013)

Bowden said:


> KOS
> Vote for KOS for Anything Goes MOD . KOS = the MOD that IM deserves.



you've had that in there a long time now


----------



## Bowden (Jun 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you've had that in there a long time now



"never give up never surrender"


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 7, 2013)

I gotta go KOS. He's a vet in the game and he strong.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 7, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> I gotta go KOS. He's a vet in the game and he strong.



Sir, you are a man of wisdom and great intellect to comment in such a way.
Not to mention that KOS wife has a great ass that has been displayed in great quantities on the board.
Quality content contribution to IM like that deserves modship reward.


----------



## SFW (Jun 7, 2013)

Withoutrulers. 

GICH!


----------



## seyone (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 7, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Sir, you are a man of wisdom and great intellect to comment in such a way.
> Not to mention that KOS wife has a great ass that has been displayed in great quantities on the board.
> Quality content contribution to IM like that deserves modship reward.


----------



## Intense (Jun 7, 2013)

Dieseljimbo!


----------



## murf23 (Jun 7, 2013)

WOR has my vote


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> don't kno why they even put my name in there



To give you something to complain about when you don't win? Okay, okay... *IF *you don't win.



SFW said:


> Withoutrulers.
> 
> GICH!



This.

And... GYCH!


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 7, 2013)

what does an AG mod do? besides view tranny pics that we post


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> what does an AG mod do? besides view tranny pics that we post



Blackmail sponsors for free shit for a chosen few


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

Curt James said:


> To give you something to complain about when you don't win? Okay, okay... *IF *you don't win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got pissed last time cause I was losing in votest to a dude that didn't workout or even hardly post and had almost no posted threads...fine with losing to djimmy


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 8, 2013)

KOS, big moe or DJ.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Blackmail sponsors for free shit for a chosen few



How does one get on the chosen few list?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Swfl said:


> How does one get on the chosen few list?



Do you have a handsome penis?


----------



## Swfl (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Do you have a handsome penis?



Ask sherry IV and DJ


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Ask sherry IV and DJ



Their word doesn't mean fk all with me. I need a positive ID you goddam Jew


----------



## Swfl (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Their word doesn't mean fk all with me. I need a positive ID you goddam Jew


check your inbox and enjoy


----------



## SheriV (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Their word doesn't mean fk all with me. I need a positive ID you goddam Jew




wtf! I thought we were tight!!!!

takes theCaptn off my nudes list


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> wtf! I thought we were tight!!!!
> 
> takes theCaptn off my nudes list



Give the captn a little rope...he started MENT today. We saw what happened when someone starts a exotic powerful chemical last week... He wants your nudes


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm disappointed to have not made the list









maybe it's time for a female mod.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 8, 2013)

^^^has my attention


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> maybe it's time for a female mod.



Not DRSE.. not going to be mod.


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> Not DRSE.. not going to be mod.



You better hope its not the drse after that comment.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> maybe it's time for a female mod.


I like where this is going, but well need cawk pics to approve so how will we get around that clause


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> You better hope its not the drse after that comment.




Ok, but no female mods pls is what I'm getting at


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

Intense said:


> Ok, but no female mods pls is what I'm getting at



This^^^^^^^^


----------



## SheriV (Jun 8, 2013)

afraid that one week out of the month everyone will be bant?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have yet to see the winner of one of these stupid threads actually get the job.

Just saying


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I like where this is going, but well need cawk pics to approve so how will we get around that clause



i'm preetty sure sheriV can get her hands on more cock than the drse has put together


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> afraid that one week out of the month everyone will be bant?



We're just plain afraid.

Plus we don't need more convos about movies like The Notebook and Bridges of Madison County.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> afraid that one week out of the month everyone will be bant?



no worse than a guy banning people when his gear is a week overdue


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 8, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm preetty sure sheriV can get her hands on more cock than the drse has put together



If I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'm hoping to smell your panties.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 8, 2013)

Tesla said:


> We're just plain afraid.
> 
> Plus we don't need more convos about movies like The Notebook and Bridges of Madison County.




Do I come across like a notebook/bridges of madison county kinda girl??!?

and yeah...I've got way more cock pics then probably most of IMF put together...its like my gift...everyone has a special talent, thats mine


----------



## Bowden (Jun 8, 2013)

Tesla said:


> We're just plain afraid.
> 
> Plus we don't need more convos about movies like The Notebook and Bridges of Madison County.



Fuck Titanic /thread.
The only redeeming quality about that movie was seeing Kate Winslets tits.
That had to be the most revealing movie about female type impulsive psychology.
I mean for sentimental reasons throwing a diamond in the ocean that could have been sold and the money used to buy food for starving widows and orphans.
Stupid selfish emotional irrational impulsive female psychology at its best.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 8, 2013)

Proof positive that women cannot be trusted with anything of value and should not be placed in positions of authority like a moderator slot that require rational thought or responsibility.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 8, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL



fuckin lolz....


----------



## SheriV (Jun 8, 2013)

a man wrote and directed Titanic...proof that men like to make women out to be emotional when they are in fact whiney little girls


----------



## cube789 (Jun 8, 2013)

WOR vs. jimmy, i fuking love them jews, id follow either of them in to a cultish mass suicide
 But who will win the title .....


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

This vote is like the bush gore election, gore got the popular vote but lost.


----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2013)

Nikos


----------



## SheriV (Jun 9, 2013)

did I win this yet?


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> did I win this yet?



yes. cant believe they forgot to tell you. 

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

37 people have voted....37 people do not post in ag


----------



## SheriV (Jun 9, 2013)

Swfl said:


> yes. cant believe they forgot to tell you.
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.




OMG I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> This vote is like the bush gore election, gore got the popular vote but lost.


thats because our votes are counted as suggestions the real vote is done by the electoral college. much the same here, real vote is done by dsre, you watch someone we never heard of will be mod again. there's a payoff of bunk gear and cawk pics happening as we speak


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


You really just put my butt everywhere, huh?


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> You really just put my butt everywhere, huh?


yes he does! he is very proud of your backside, that and your front side too!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> You really just put my butt everywhere, huh?


 no honey that's just crazy


----------



## sneedham (Jun 9, 2013)

Bigmoe has my vote..

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> You really just put my butt everywhere, huh?


69 posts....


----------



## murf23 (Jun 9, 2013)

After a long deliberation I think I have to give KOS half my vote along with WOR . KOS contributes a lot more to AG then anybody here and the guy post constantly . AG might not be what it is today without him > And Capt'n . If KOS belongs anywhere its def in AG and what could it hurt to give him the position . I can guarantee 1 thing > AG will def be a whole bunch more entertaining with KOS as mod .


----------



## murf23 (Jun 9, 2013)

Swfl said:


> yes he does! he is very proud of your backside, that and your front side too!!!



And I believe parts of your inside too . If I remember correctly I could swear I seen right thru you in some christmas and candy cane pics . We are all big fans Ms. KOS


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

murf23 said:


> After a long deliberation I think I have to give KOS half my vote along with WOR . KOS contributes a lot more to AG then anybody here and the guy post constantly . AG might not be what it is today without him > And Capt'n . If KOS belongs anywhere its def in AG and what could it hurt to give him the position . I can guarantee 1 thing > AG will def be a whole bunch more entertaining with KOS as mod .



We're still waiting for his Cawk pics but he's a little gun shy. Maybe Mrs KOS can help his cause


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

We've already seen her cawk like 100 times


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 9, 2013)

I may have been tipsy during that candy cane stuff.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> I may have been tipsy during that candy cane *stuff*.



Great use of the word "stuff"....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

in fact she was fuking drunk...still wont let me put my weeny in her butt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

murf23 said:


> And I believe parts of your inside too . If I remember correctly I could swear I seen right thru you in some christmas and candy cane pics . We are all big fans Ms. KOS



mrs.....don't forget


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

murf23 said:


> After a long deliberation I think I have to give KOS half my vote along with WOR . KOS contributes a lot more to AG then anybody here and the guy post constantly . AG might not be what it is today without him > And Capt'n . If KOS belongs anywhere its def in AG and what could it hurt to give him the position . I can guarantee 1 thing > AG will def be a whole bunch more entertaining with KOS as mod .



I have like 15 x more post than the average guy who joined at the same time


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I have like 15 x more post than the average guy who joined at the same time


not that it matters but I also noticed for a 1/3 or less posts most people also have more rep. jus sayn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I am not well liked...people hate hearing or seeing the truth about themselves....don't worry I will never be mod....all the super cool people on the site hate me...but its not important to me...I have seen offers for a lot of things on the site...they always disappear when I say ill never lie or kiss ass


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am not well liked...*people hate hearing or seeing the truth about themselves*....don't worry I will never be mod....all the super cool people on the site hate me...but its not important to me...I have seen offers for a lot of things on the site...they always disappear when I say ill never lie or kiss ass


who doesn't, maybe you could review supplements and start logs and never finish, that will surely get you more likes?


----------



## sneedham (Jun 9, 2013)

Def bigmoe....has to be....trust me ..

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am not well liked...people hate hearing or seeing the truth about themselves....don't worry I will never be mod....all the super cool people on the site hate me...but its not important to me...I have seen offers for a lot of things on the site...they always disappear when I say ill never lie or kiss ass



I'm super cool and I don't hate you.  Don't love you.  Your in my 70-80 percent like. Your wife's hot ass... on the other hand is in the 90s


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> who doesn't, maybe you could review supplements and start logs and never finish, that will surely get you more likes?


I actually have like 2900 likes


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I am not well liked...people hate hearing or seeing the truth about themselves....don't worry I will never be mod....all the super cool people on the site hate me...but its not important to me...I have seen offers for a lot of things on the site...they always disappear when I say ill never lie or kiss ass



I am super fucking cool and like you. Hope that helps!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 9, 2013)

I like you KOS but word is I'm a banned scammer....(which is pretty uncool)

I'm pretty fond of your wifes assets as well


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

why are you a scammer?


----------



## Intense (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I have like 15 x more post than the average guy who joined at the same time



The bullshit post is strong with you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

thanx man/....please link me to all your amazing contributions


----------



## Intense (Jun 9, 2013)

Post # 110


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> in fact she was fuking drunk...still wont let me put my weeny in her butt



Can't be any worse than a candy cane.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

that's what I said!!!!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 9, 2013)

This is a really hard choice because it's all the guys I like here.  I hate to have to choose!   I don't really know WOR.    KOS , DieselJimmy and Cube are great guys (you all know I love ya!).......... but if I can only vote for one, it's gotta be BigMoe.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ votes for Jews


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ votes for Jews


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2013)

I heard bigmoe has a big cock...


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> I heard bigmoe has a big cock...



It wasnt from my wife.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> I heard bigmoe has a big cock...


his screen name is big dick daddy from cincinnati


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> It wasnt from my wife.


 my wife says its ok because she is a short girl...she doesn't realize she crushes my soul when she starts saying that ...she will tell anyone (" well its good because im so short.if it was big blah blah) fuck you goddamn it!!!


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife says its ok because she is a short girl...she doesn't realize she crushes my soul when she starts saying that ...she will tell anyone (" well its good because im so short.if it was big blah blah) fuck you goddamn it!!!



Ouch


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

my wife does the opposite when I'm joking around with buddies she'll randomly say my dick is 9 inches, now I'm afraid to shower at the gym


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

mrs.kos said:


>


wow..............what.............the............fuck.....im gonna beat the fuck out of you now


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife says its ok because she is a short girl...she doesn't realize she crushes my soul when she starts saying that ...she will tell anyone (" well its good because im so short.if it was big blah blah) fuck you goddamn it!!!


Man, that even hurt my feelings. That's brutal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

Shes just a total airhead....doesnt even realize she is being insensitive


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

And it really is fine...we pick on each other all the time...we can bust out laughing and have fun in the most boring situations...shes my best friend


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> And it really is fine...we pick on each other all the time...we can bust out laughing and have fun in the most boring situations...shes my best friend



Thats awesome!!!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 9, 2013)

Who would serve the DRSE as the newly appointed court jester?

Kos has sure put in his time even if he has been posting from behind bars and posts all his pics of his pen pal.

Runner up is WOR if he only takes power to make everyone above powerless to collapse the system.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

I am not in prison!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 9, 2013)

Bail payable by PayPal?


----------



## Watson (Jun 9, 2013)

WOR might not take the job AGAIN!!!!! but would be a funny MOD
KOS is going to ban *A L O T* of people, but even i admit alot of us need a good ass kicking!
BigMoe is a funny funny guy
DieselJimmys hair is way toooo pretty so FUCK HIM! (jk DJ) Jimmy would be a good choice also
Cube is legend! (seen that movie?) Cube is the man.....

IMHO there is no bad choice in this group, so someone get azza back and make him mod please.....


----------



## Watson (Jun 9, 2013)

The choice should be someone who is able to rise about the bullshit in AG and come out smelling like roses......

Cant we just clone Captn?


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Griffith said:


> The choice should be someone who is able to rise about the bullshit in AG and come out smelling like roses......
> 
> Cant we just clone Captn?


Captn is a disturbed fecalpheliac with a penance for circumcised tranny cawk. I seriously doubt we could handle 2


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Captn is a disturbed fecalpheliac with a penance for circumcised tranny cawk. I seriously doubt we could handle 2



The captn is a fuckin IM god!


----------



## Watson (Jun 10, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> The captn is a fuckin IM god!



^ big true and Heckler would also be correct cause there can be only one God...........unless ur greek and we all remember Nikos.......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Captn is a disturbed fecalpheliac with a penance for circumcised tranny cawk. I seriously doubt we could handle 2



Shit... In that case, I'm out!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)

banning is fuking gay unless you are saney,azza, eddie


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2013)

I voted for WITHOUTRULERS, although Cube is a very close second. I should have voted for KOS to avoid the onslaught of retaliation threads with KOS crying and complaining for not winning.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't cry about losing you fuking repeat button....I complained that the idiots here would even vote for a guy like reddog....who 1 does not fuking workout....2 rarely even post at all....3 makes about zero threads....he on the other hand has rarely posted unless to whine about not winning despite getting the votes....get your shit straight then speak


----------



## SheriV (Jun 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why are you a scammer?




well..if I'm BenJ ...then his I'm a banned scammer...
apparently some people around here still think I'm an alter or dude


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel sick.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I feel sick.



Congratulations!

*bigmoe65* 





  				Moderator 			 
*MODERATOR*


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2013)

Bigmoe is gonna ban my ass.......Dammitt!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 10, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> You really just put my butt everywhere, huh?



Shit just got weirder


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I feel sick.


 Congrats. No one can handle this mayhem better!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 10, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> I agree with this upstanding citizen completely.




True, but you do and would fit right in with the rest.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats bigmoe. Now to sit back, collect free gears and do exactly jack shit different.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 10, 2013)

all hail bigmoe !


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Congrats bigmoe. Now to sit back, collect free gears and do exactly jack shit different.



This^^^


----------



## Swfl (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats, now let the mayhem begin!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2013)

congrats to bigmoe65. we are mailing you a tranny.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats Big Moe. My your reign be filled with nude pics, trannys, and bj's


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Congrats Big Moe. My your reign be filled with nude pics, trannys, and bj's



... And free GEARS!!!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ... And free GEARS!!!


Yeah, that to.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 10, 2013)

grats bigmoe!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

BigMoe is a fucking big nosed Jew. Perfect AG mod material. 

Sponsors please send all free shit his way until further notice


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 10, 2013)

^^for sale


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

^^^ big nosed Jew revealed


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2013)

One more mod?


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy, cube789 split decision


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2013)

do any ever get reinstated after they go rouge?


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

I know everyone would love for me to throw my name in the hat but I just could not take on the huge responsibilty that comes along with this job. 

That being said, another mod is a great idea and again my vote goes to DieselJimmy.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> do any ever get reinstated after they go rouge?


They have to sign a "No Tren" usage agreement and take classes on anger management. After that we require constant sedation with Xanax.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

my votes for little wing


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

In case you guys missed it c3pO is going to be a future mr Olympia. Maybe he would make a good choice!


----------



## murf23 (Jun 17, 2013)

Another MOD is a great idea . Give KOS some authority and let him go fucking wild . Lately he has been the smartest and most truthful member here ....TRUE

What the fuck did I just say


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

lol...I got less votes than anyone...surprised I got 6


----------



## murf23 (Jun 17, 2013)

Very very slowly you are gaining the respect of everybody .. Just takes a lot longer with you for some reason lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't kiss ass or lie...its no mystery


----------



## Curt James (Jun 17, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> One more mod?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Little Wing FTW!*


----------



## murf23 (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like your fucked again KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 17, 2013)

ah...no big deal


----------



## Intense (Jun 17, 2013)

jimballs


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2013)

Little Wing declined. Pretty much like most chicks. They are good at saying no....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Little Wing declined. Pretty much like most chicks. They are good at saying no....



She rejects my advances as well... I wish I looked like Paul Newman


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> She rejects my advances as well... I wish I looked like Paul Newman



But he's dead.  You'd look all shriveled up and dry is a popcorn fart.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 18, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> But he's dead.  You'd look all shriveled up and dry is a popcorn fart.



this is kinda a play... LW and CHJ/Renaissance man have a little affection for eachother.  and that liberal vegan homo looks like paul newman.(my foul words are really steeped in jealousy)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 18, 2013)

anybody can be paul newman on the webz


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 18, 2013)

hello, I am Paul Newman


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2013)

i'm too busy and want to stay busy for a while but i was honored by the offer. 

plus i'd want everyone holding hands and singing kumbaya one day and in a cage match to the death the next.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2013)

plus you'd have to post your wiener and or butt plug collection to post in ag.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i'm too busy and want to stay busy for a while but i was honored by the offer.
> 
> plus i'd want everyone holding hands and singing kumbaya one day and in a cage match to the death the next.



paul newman look alike cockblocker!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 18, 2013)

nothing wrong with cage death matches


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> nothing wrong with cage death matches



Tits or GTFO.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2013)

One more mod?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> One more mod?



No more.


----------

